# anyone know what breed this is?



## beachbaby (Jul 20, 2004)

i took in this stray cat, she just had kittens on saturday. anyone know what breed momma is? shes black with yellow/green eyes and has a white spot on her chest, lower belly and one arpit. 8)


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Sounds like a Bombay mix. I strongly doubt she's a purebred of any breed, but she sounds like she looks like Clover and Clover is a Bombay mix. But Bombays are pure black.

http://www.cfainc.org/breeds/profiles/bombay.html


----------



## beachbaby (Jul 20, 2004)

YESS! the cat in the link looks practically identical to her! 









you just cant see her white patches in the pic!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Domestic shorthair. You can get a shorthaired black cat MANY different ways -- no guarantee that it's a Bombay. Bombays are fairly rare still, and reputable breeders don't let their Bombays go around mating with stray cats.  A Bombay might not look like a specific breed, but it is just as specific as any other, with a specific body type, head shape, eye shape, eye color, and coat. Your cat's face shape, eye shape, and body type are very different from a Bombay -- which have a very rounded look about them, and have compact bodies like a Burmese. Your gorgeous baby looks just like a beautiful domestic shorthair.


----------



## beachbaby (Jul 20, 2004)

yea i was noticing the roundness of the bombay head. isabel has a much more angled, almost acorn shaped head. shes sucha cutie pie. sad to think that someone abandoned her. i've only had her for ab a month. i live in an apt and a former tenant moved out and left her cat behind. just very wrong, but shes with me now and i will never abandon her, shes my baby!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

domestic with maybe some purebreed mixed in ... lovely cat, beautiful kittens. BTW, kittens give away her and the male's genes... so she's probably just a domestic.


----------

